# Upland game hunt



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 10, 2011)

Upland game hunting is very good were I live here in nor cal, so I thought I would post some pics of hunts...fell free to post pics of your hunts as well.

Pheasants and doves











Valley quail






Mountain quail in the sierra's










Blue grouse at over 7000ft.


----------



## tree md (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, beautiful country! I love Northern California. About the prettiest country I have seen.

Nice birds and gun. Is that a 16 gauge?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 10, 2011)

tree md said:


> Wow, beautiful country! I love Northern California. About the prettiest country I have seen.
> 
> Nice birds and gun. Is that a 16 gauge?



Hi tree md, its a browning 28ga. O/U...very good upland gun....the other is a remy 12ver that I use mainly for turkeys but ran into a covey mt. quail so got 4.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice, I miss dove and quail hunting so I settle for grouse:hmm3grin2orange:. Do you reload the 28ga? shells are $$$ money in Mi but I pull the handle for mine. I support the local sporting clays range for my 1100 12ga By the way your 1100 wears alot better furniture than mine.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 10, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Nice, I miss dove and quail hunting so I settle for grouse:hmm3grin2orange:. Do you reload the 28ga? shells are $$$ money in Mi but I pull the handle for mine. I support the local sporting clays range for my 1100 12ga By the way your 1100 wears alot better furniture than mine.



I dont reload the 28ga. but been wanting too....there like $16 a box of 25 for winchesters 1oz of 7/12 

walmart has the sporting clay rounds that are 1300FPS with 3/4 oz of shot for $9 something a box, I use these on doves and clays.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice gun and game. Thanks for sharing.


----------

